
Why do humans prefer to mate in private? - georgecmu
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-humans-private.html
======
stinkfist88
I didn’t care to read the article but intuitively while you are doing it
wouldn’t that leave you vulnerable to predators and other potential enemies

------
gowld
One for the journal of obvious results.

Animals that pair bond have jealousy as an evolutionary strategy. They need to
know that their mate is carrying their genes.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pair_bond](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pair_bond)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Confused. Didn't see anything in there about privacy. And how does that relate
to pair bonding, as an 'obvious' result? I'm missing something.

~~~
techbio
Seems obvious enough:

"he believes that the reason humans (and babblers) began looking for privacy
during sex was because the male wanted to prevent other males from seeing his
female partner in a state of arousal."

~~~
bloak
And this is true specifically for humans and babblers because ...?

